# A few of my favourite mice that I have bred.



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi, I don't often come into this section but after a member suggesting I start my own thread to show of some of my mice I decided I would.

I breed Tricolours & Splashed mice in Blue & Chocolate but occasionally get Colourpoints come up in the litters. I have recently been getting longhaired and satin mice pop up. I was aware the genes for these were in the lines and was a possibility I'd get some. The longhaired although lovely are not want i'm wanting to breed so they won't ever get bred but I do like the shiny satin ones so will be breeding some more in the future. I'm going to aim to breed satin blue tricolours.

All my mice are super friendly and love being held and are not at all skittish unlike my very first mice I had.









































































































































sorry think I got a bit carried away with photo's. I don't think I have a fave. I love them all.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

They are gorgeous :001_wub:
Thanks for sharing, how many mice do you have?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

That's ok. I have 61 mice. They all have names and all get held daily by me and the whole family. we love our mice. I do want to get more white into the tricolours so waiting for the swindon show and hoping I can get a couple of nice Broken marked mice to improve on my tricolours. Some like a lot of colour but I want more white with more defined separate patches.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

I think they have lovely marking, I love the markings on the tricolour (2nd pic down) and the satin is gorgeous


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Your mice are beautiful and I especially love the satin Siamese and the tri coloured second one down.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh they are so pretty :001_wub:


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

aww they are so pretty :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

They are all beautiful but my favourite is the second picture.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've never such pretty mice :001_wub: Didn't know they came in such a variety of colours and patterns either.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

They are lovely! Such beautiful big ears, and bright shiny eyes - they are in fabulous condition.

Have to admit, my favourite pics are the ones with a handful of tiny blind babies . . . aaaaaah!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh dear I feel so unoriginal but favourite is the second one down too. What beautiful mice!


----------



## janecoram (Feb 14, 2014)

They are absolutely adorable. My daughter and I have been keeping mice for many years, but have never really thought of breeding, simply because we're in a tiny house and it's not really practical. You really have done a fine job there and they're a lovely breeds.

We've only got three mice at the moment, a pink-eyed albino, a pied cream and a chinchilla fox, called Ha'penny, Farthing and Penny. We did have a pied black until very recently and the poor little love must have had some congenital health problem because she just suddenly dropped dead; she was only four months old. It broke our heart. Our other old dear, Miney was the mouse equivalent of Methusaleh; she just kept going and going and going, bless her, and she was very close to little Tuppence. She died the day after, so I can't help but think that it was connected somehow. They do get very attached to one another, don't they?

Anyway, enough rambling. Your babies are beautiful. You should be very proud of them!

Jane

xxxx


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh they are very pretty.I too didnt realize they could come in so many colours. They all look healthy and well handled and happy.Well done you !!


----------



## Fluffydd (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow. They are amazing  Very pretty mice.


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh my goodness I love them!!! 

I have never thought to have a pet mouse (pet rat - yes, really want one!) but I so want one now. Aren't they just gorgeous. Such pretty colours. I'm not sure it would work though with me having cats  why can't cats and mice get on!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you. I love my little mice. They are super friendly and I have never been bitten by any of them and they all jump straight onto my hand as soon as they see it then continue running up my arm and perching on my shoulder.

I do actually have cats but the mice are kept in a large room with the door closed. I used to have the mice down stairs though but that's when I only had a couple as pets before I even started of breeding. 

I still have some 'pet shop type' mice and they are so different from the ones I breed. Although they have never bitten they are so skittish and difficult to handle and often squeak as they are so scared. I hold them as much as all the others and although calmer than they were, they still run and hide and I have to scoop them up. They are almost half the size of the mice I breed.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I dunno why but at some point id love a pet mouse ha


----------



## janecoram (Feb 14, 2014)

My cat, Willow, sits right next to the mice when they are in their playpen and they don't seem at all bothered by her. I'm sure she thinks that's the larder and if she's really good, she might get a treat. Lol. They've been nose to nose a few times. Obviously we'd never trust her too much with them and sit right next to them so we can catch her if she's tempted. She's not that much of a saint!

Ours are pet shop bought mice, but we got them as very young hoppers (and boy could they teleport!) but they've settled down very well now, (4 months old) and will happily clamber onto my hand and tentatively run up onto my shoulders, but at first they wouldn't come near me. It took a lot of patience to get them to trust me. I can well imagine that home grown babies are much more trusting.

I've totally fallen in love with your babies. :smile5:


Jenna

xxxx


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

:001_wub: They are gorgeous!! Do you breed to show? I just wondered with you saying that you don't sell to pet homes. I really love the little one withthe white band in it's midrift :001_wub: I've only recently gotten some neutered tri boys from my vet (she breeds) they are currently keeping an un-neuterable boy company  My vet's are mostly white with coloured patches - she's desperate for ones like yours to mix in with her variegated lines (my favourites) so it sounds like you both want one anothers mice :laugh: Always the way isn't it?? You must love having so many babies about, I loved watching mine grow into cheeky little cuddlers


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

I would love to show one day but I currently don't drive and getting to shows with mice on public transport isn't really a great idea. Also my mice are not quite up to scratch and currently wouldn't get anywhere in shows. I have improved ear size and body size but work needs to still be one on patten and type. i could go the easy route and just buy show stock that are easy to improve on but for me I like the challange and seeing the changes from my current mice. I do want to bring in a show tricolour or broken marked to improve the pattening without losing the work i've done so far so won't be choosing any mice that will hinder what i've already achieved. If I never get them to show standard, It doesn't truely matter as they are my pets first anyway but it would be nice to get some reconition that I have done well. I don't breed to selll to pet homes but will occasionally let a few go if people ask as some people don't like pet shop type mice as they are usually so skittish. I mainly keep all that I breed but have swapped before with other breeders to widen the gene pool and bring in other colours.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I really would love a trio of mice at one point and love the show mice with there big ears haha I do hope to have some in the future when I have a bit more space and time for them


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

MLB said:


> That's ok. I have 61 mice. They all have names and all get held daily by me and the whole family. we love our mice. I do want to get more white into the tricolours so waiting for the swindon show and hoping I can get a couple of nice Broken marked mice to improve on my tricolours. Some like a lot of colour but I want more white with more defined separate patches.


That's so interesting. I had a tortie cat who had patches and bright colours. To think someone can breed to create the perfect coat is really cool. I think your mice are so beautiful. Will you post the tricolours babies?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

janecoram said:


> They are absolutely adorable. My daughter and I have been keeping mice for many years, but have never really thought of breeding, simply because we're in a tiny house and it's not really practical. You really have done a fine job there and they're a lovely breeds.
> 
> We've only got three mice at the moment, a pink-eyed albino, a pied cream and a chinchilla fox, called Ha'penny, Farthing and Penny. We did have a pied black until very recently and the poor little love must have had some congenital health problem because she just suddenly dropped dead; she was only four months old. It broke our heart. Our other old dear, Miney was the mouse equivalent of Methusaleh; she just kept going and going and going, bless her, and she was very close to little Tuppence. She died the day after, so I can't help but think that it was connected somehow. They do get very attached to one another, don't they?
> 
> ...


My daughter had two mice many years go, and although the doe died when she was about two, the buck reached the amazing age of over four years (can't remember how far over). By that time he was almost completely bald, and was just like a little bag of tiny mouse bones covered with wrinkly skin. It broke our heats when he died, even though every morning for years we had looked in expecting to find him "late". (Sorry to hijack the thread - I had just looked in again for a 'fix'. I do love mice.)


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Snuggles uk said:


> Oh they are very pretty.I too didnt realize they could come in so many colours.


They come in in literally hundreds of colours and varieties. There are more colours and varieties of mice than there is any other animal on this planet.
The National Mouse Club | Membership of the NMC

To the OP - do your Tricolour mice waltz?
I knew the first breeder of Tricolours, Mr. Lee, and all his did. (Thankfully his Satins didn't!).


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> They come in in literally hundreds of colours and varieties. There are more colours and varieties of mice than there is any other animal on this planet.
> The National Mouse Club | Membership of the NMC
> 
> To the OP - do your Tricolour mice waltz?
> I knew the first breeder of Tricolours, Mr. Lee, and all his did. (Thankfully his Satins didn't!).


Waltz? Do you mean by circling around a lot? I have only one that does that and it wasn't one I had bred. I got her from a breeder friend who also bred tricolours although she has stopped breeding now. I didn't breed from her as didn't know whether it was a hereditary condition or not and didn't want that happening to any of my mice, she is perfectly healthy though and actually the nicest tricolour I've had. She is from show stock. She has became my sons mouse now as he really liked her and so she and another girl I wasn't breeding from went to live in my sons room.
I have had another mouse circling due to ear infections but that was completely different to the tri girl. I haven't actually brought in and bred any tricolours. I made them myself by using Splashed, Siamese & Piebald mice and created my own tri like that. I did originally plan on breeding the tri my son has as she didn't circle until she was about 12 weeks and I don't breed from any until they are 16 weeks. I was gutted as she is a gorgeous mouse with fantastic patches and of great type.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

MLB said:


> Waltz? Do you mean by circling around a lot? I have only one that does that and it wasn't one I had bred. I got her from a breeder friend who also bred tricolours although she has stopped breeding now. I didn't breed from her as didn't know whether it was a hereditary condition or not


It is a hereditary condition associated with the Tricolour gene. In scientific literature the gene is known as Varitint Waddler, and produces deafness, plus issues with the inner ear which makes the mouse circle ("waltz").

Mutations in Mcoln3 associated with deafness and pigmentation defects in varitint-waddler (Va) mice. - ResearchGate

MGI - The Coat Colors of Mice by Willys K. Silvers


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry for the delay in replying but I haven't heard of Va mice before so wanted to check something with a member from the NMC.

The first tricolours did waltz - the Va mice, but Tricolours today are not made with that gene, at least the ones in the UK are not. Most tris are made with Transgenic mice (Splashed) The tris are made from Splashed, pied and C dilutes such as Siamese, himi's, chinchilla etc and don't carry the faulty gene that caused deafness and ear problems so waltzing mice won't be in the splashed bred tricolours.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

MLB said:


> Sorry for the delay in replying but I haven't heard of Va mice before so wanted to check something with a member from the NMC.
> 
> The first tricolours did waltz - the Va mice, but Tricolours today are not made with that gene, at least the ones in the UK are not. Most tris are made with *Transgenic *mice (Splashed) The tris are made from Splashed, pied and C dilutes such as Siamese, himi's, chinchilla etc and don't carry the faulty gene that caused deafness and ear problems so waltzing mice won't be in the splashed bred tricolours.


Oh, I always thought that it was a mistake when it was mentioned that tris were bred from transgenic mice! I'm going to be cheeky and ask if the member you checked with has any idea what animal/virus the other genes were from? I guess that must mean that the splashed mice were a completely lab created variety then (transgenic means to insert genes from one species into another, so basically a genetically modified mouse)?

I didn't realise you created your own tris though  That must have taken so much work - my vet tried without any success and ended up having to travel to buy some in to start her own breeding stock! I wouldn't worry about your mice not being show stock - I think they look wonderful, and I can well believe the amount of work you put into getting them to look so great as well as being healthy  I prefer meeces without huge satellite ears


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Iv looked into how to breed mice for particular colours and makings, not going to breed it was just curiosity, it looks VERY complicated to me.


----------

